# My big mistake- v- drum sander



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

I did not buy the sander from stockroon Supply, but I called them about the angle you cut sand paper. They told me it is the same as the paper that comes on the drum..
bobj or challenge can you give me a hint.
Bud


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bud

It's cut on a 45 deg. a sharp 45...with the tip cut off ,if you want a snapshot just ask and I will post one...


==========



trap said:


> I did not buy the sander from stockroon Supply, but I called them about the angle you cut sand paper. They told me it is the same as the paper that comes on the drum..
> bobj or challenge can you give me a hint.
> Bud


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks bobj... After thinking about, I saw lines on the drum. Have a lot of vecro laying around. Put it on backwards, following the lines on the drum. cut the end off, took it off turned it over and went to the left side and put it on. There is no cut off end, like the video on then at stock room. I will cut one at 45 degrees and square it off and see if that is better.
Thanx again
Bud


----------



## servant74 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Why was DIY V-drum wrong?*

Just curious - Why was DIY version of the V-Drum Sander wrong? (per the subject)


----------



## kmarr (Dec 31, 2006)

did the 45 work


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I built one of the Stockroom Supply 24" sanders about 5 years ago and use it frequently. I experimented with different angles to cut the ends of the sandpaper and really didn't see much difference, as long as the tip is cut off. Pretty much any cut between 30 and 45 deg seems to work OK for me, but I prefer the angles closer to 30 deg. I usually cut the tips off approximately parallel with the drum shaft and about 1" from the point. None of this is very critical, but if the point isn't cut off it will catch and the paper will be damaged. 

The only thing that is critical about building and using one of these sanders is to either buy one of the Stockroom Supply tops or make one that is "absolutely flat". A sag of only a few thousandths makes a big difference in how well the sander works. I made 3 tops before I got one that was flat enough. You will also need to learn from experience how the sander works. It isn't the same as a typical drum sander. Getting the table height set so that the non spinning drum with the paper on it just barely touches a straight edge board placed on the table and bridging the sanding drum is the key to getting it to work properly. The sandpaper on the drum increases in diameter when it spins and this increase is what does the sanding. If it isn't removing enough with each pass, change the paper to a more aggressive grit. Don't try to force the paper to work harder by changing the table height, unless you also change the sand paper and adjust the table height with the straight edge again. 

Charley


----------

